# [Solved] Bumblebee, primusrun und Steam

## Zral

Edit: Problembeschreibung ergänzt.

Hallo Gentoo-Community,

ich schildere einfach mal kurz mein Problem:

Wenn ich den X-Server starte, und eselect opengl auf xorg-x11 gesetellt ist, und ich primusrun ausführe, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

primus: fatal: failed to load any of the libraries: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

libGLX.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32

libGLX.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

was ja auch irgendwo logisch ist.

Wenn ich jetzt wo der X-Server schon läuft auf nvidia schalte, funktioniert alles.

Wenn der X-Server nun aber neu gestartet wird und eselect opengl noch auf nvidia steht erscheinen wieder seltsame Fehlermeldungen wenn ich Steam starte.

mit primusrun: 

```
glXChooseVisual failed
```

ohne primusrun: 

```
OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display.
```

und alle anderen Programme, welche opengl verwenden funktionieren auch nicht.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dieses verhalten zu korrigieren?  :Confused: 

LG

Zral

Edit:

Ich verwende x11-misc/primus aus dem bumblebee overlay sowie den neuesten nvidia-Treiber (364.12-r1).Last edited by Zral on Tue Apr 05, 2016 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *Zral wrote:*   

> Wenn ich den X-Server starte, und eselect opengl auf xorg-x11 gesetellt ist, und ich primusrun ausführe, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> 
> primus: fatal: failed to load any of the libraries: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1
> ...

 

Nee, ist es nicht. OpenGL sollte generell auf xorg-x11 stehen. 

Mal die Kurzanleitung, wie es bei mir funktioniert:

1. Modesetting

```
DeviceDrivers  --->

    Graphics Support  --->

        Direct Rendering Manager

            <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/Gex/G4x/HD Graphics

                [*]   Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

2. Treiber

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia"
```

3. Nvidia-Modul von Bumblebee laden lassen

```
blacklist nvidia
```

4. Installation Bumblebee

```
emerge bumblebee

rc add bumblebee default
```

5. Zusatzinfos

Ich denk mal, das Bumblebee-Overlay, was du für Primusrun brauchst, hast du schon eingebunden. Dein User sollte in den Gruppen video, bumblebee sein.

6. Todos - was ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen hab

VDPau: Ok, Optimus ist nicht für VDPau gedacht. Trotzdem haben es Leute mir diversen Tricks hinbekommen. Mit der Videoqualität der Intel bin ich auf meinem Notebook nicht ganz so zufrieden. Hab da irgendwie ein leichtes Tearing drin mit dem OpenGL-Treiber.

HDMI: Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ob die Primus-Ausgabe über HDMI am Endegerät ankommt. Bisher brauchte ich es noch nicht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers mit USE="compat" installieren.

----------

## Zral

@Yamakuzure

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers mit USE="compat" installieren.

 

Vielen dank, das hat geklappt!   :Very Happy: 

@musv:

Dir auch Danke für deine Hilfe. Modesetting hatte ich aktiviert, sowie VIDEO_CARDS auf "intel i965 nvidia" gestellt. In den Gruppen bin ich ebenfalls bereits Mitglied und für Primus verwende ich das Bumblebee-Overlay. 

Das blacklisten vom nvidia Modul macht irgendwie keinen Unterschied, aber ich hab es jetzt einfach mal drin gelassen. Was ich sagen kann, da es jetzt alles funktioniert, ist dass Primus auch via DisplayPort über eine Dockingstation ohne weitere Konfiguration läuft. Zumindest glxspheres, etwas anders konnte ich bislang nicht ausprobieren.

----------

## musv

Das Blacklisting des NVidia-Moduls soll bewirken, dass das Modul erst durch den Start von Bumblebee geladen wird. Ich glaub mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass ich sonst einen Fehler beim Systemstart bekommen hatte.

Btw. ist das Compat-Useflag neu? Auf meinem Notebook ist noch 355.x installiert. Da hab ich das Compat-Flag nicht gefunden.

----------

